# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه آزاد یا ملی؟پشت کنکوری موندن یا رفتن پرستاری و همین حدودا؟واجبه

## morteza320

سلام ۳۵ هزار منطقه ۳  سال ۹۷ و ۲۴ هزار منطقه ۳ زیرگروه یک امسال  الان من شهر ایکس هستم ولی میخوام برم شهر ایگرگ چون داداشم سرطان داره و نمیخوام کسی متوجه پشت کنکوری شدنم بشه حتی خانواده و  میخوام ازاد رو بزنم و برم شهریه ثابت رو بدم و اگه شد دوترم اگه نشد یک ترم مرخصی بگیرم و بعدشم  بخونم برای کنکور چه قدر سخته؟؟مرخصی بگیرم کارت سلف میپره و باید کارت از دوستی کسی بگیرم و اما خوابگاه چه کار کنم؟؟میخوام یک ماه ازمایشی با چند نفر بیافتم که واقعا میخونن بعد که رفیق شدیم باهم بریم یک خوابگاه و اون جا بمونیم و بخونیم نظرتون چیه؟؟اصلا درصورتی که پرستاری ملی میارم پشت موندن اشتباهه؟؟خواهشا اط تجربه ها و همه چیتون مایه بزارین بگین بخدا خیلی گیجم

----------

